# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  People who speak Russian, English and Japanese Languages

## pankajmadhav

Hi All, 
Being inquisitive, I would like to know that is there some folks who knows Japanese besides English and Russian. 
Russia and Japan both are neighboring countries. 
Regards
Pankaj

----------

